# Bilt Hamber Korrosol review!



## Ollie_costley (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi Detailing World I’m new to the group and a professional reviewer so I thought I’d share some products with you guys. I have no affiliation to any of the products reviewed. 

Review of Bilt Hamber Korrosol

As you reading this will know, when it comes to detailing our pride and joy there are no holds barred, we spend hundreds and hundreds of pounds buying all sorts of products and equipment in order to make our detailing session easier and more effective while the next door neighbours throw a bucket of water with washing up liquid over their car and rub it in with a sponge that’s just been dropped on the floor (each to their own I suppose). 

I’ve used many different fall out removers in my time detailing and recently invested in Korrosol by Bilt Hamber, upon opening my delivery I notice the tall spray bottle with the fallout remover in this is probably the only thing I can grumble about, if it was up to me I would make the bottle wider and shorter in order to be able to fit it into a kit bag easier but at the end of the day it’s a petty negative but hey nothing is perfect right?

When I did my first usage I thought I’d use the land rover that my parents own as it gets used off-road and cleaned using an automatic car wash so it seemed the perfect candidate for a good decontamination, after a proper wash of the body and alloys it was time for the Korrosol to come out, at the same time I used a different fallout remover on another alloy which I won’t name as it will get its own review written up. I found that the Bilt Hamber bled very well and unlike the other didn’t smell as bad, don’t get me wrong it’s no roses but more like a pineapple mixed with a touch of egg! The alloys I used were cleaned with an alloy wheel cleaner both in the same way and there was still some staining left over from years of neglect. I imagined the staining would be from damage caused by like I say years worth of brake pad that had made its way onto the alloy and it had started to corrode, after one application of fall out remover my thoughts were proven due to the colour the alloys went almost instantly. After allowing the Korrosol to do its thing for a few minutes I rinsed it off using my pressure washer and the difference was startling, after another application and rinse the alloys were almost like new! 

In conclusion I believe this is a remarkable product, when you look at the cost of £12.95 for a litre from the Bilt Hamber website compared to other companies who charge similar for 75cl the price per product isn’t that at all and the fact you can buy 5 litres for £52.95 which obviously works out cheaper than buying a litre at a time. I’m sure if you wanted to make it last longer Bilt Hamber say it can be diluted by about a third in order to make it last longer without any negative side effects like reducing efficiency, however at the price for a litre it may as well be used neat getting the full cleaning power. 
I rate this product 9/10 with my only negative being the bottle shape like I mentioned in an earlier paragraph, this product will always have a place in my detailing kit. 

I have no affiliation to any of the companies that I am reviewing, thanks for reading. 
Ollie Costley


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't thing you can go wrong with any Bilt Hamber product.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Need to post pics fella, but good luck with the reviews.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi pal.

You say that you're a pro reviewer?

I'm not knocking your review but it needs to be more specific and contain pictures relevant to the product, it's application and before and after pics to give the review some balance and content to keep readers engrossed.

Take a look at some of the other reviews on DW and you'll get my gist.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Start here and you will learn a lot
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=203


----------



## Ollie_costley (Jan 4, 2018)

I would have included photos in my review however have only just had my phone returned to me from the insurance company therefore was unable to photograph the work.


----------



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

what happened to that other device for capturing images? camera????


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome:wave: just out of curiosity what did you review before you found detailing world forum :thumb:


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

So the manufacturer claim you can dilute this with no loss of effectiveness, but you used it neat. what about a side by side comparison of a diluted application and a neat application?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't mean to be negative however I view this with some cynicism! For a professional review IMO there is a lot missing as others have also pointed out. A quick internet search doesn't bring up much and nothing related to you reviewing which i would've thought it would've if you're a pro and surely a professional reviewer uses a camera for high quality pics not your smartphone 

As I say I don't mean to be negative but I'm hoping you're not just on here in an attempt to try and get free samples from manufacturers under the guise of reviewing as has happened on other social media sites.


----------



## Doneanddusted (Apr 1, 2017)

If you're wanting to make it more 'professional' then I'd highly recommend a more thorough proof-reading for niggling grammatical errors, as well as other more general issues with sentence structure. This isn't a 'grammar nazi' comment, merely a suggested means of improving what is otherwise a good review. I echo the sentiment of others - more pictures and more specifics. Good luck with the reviews though - I always enjoy reading the opinions of others on here.


----------



## PAV331 (Jul 1, 2017)

I think we need to take the term ‘professional reviewer’ with a pinch of salt, I don’t think he’ll be earning a living from it....happy to be proven wrong though!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

plodwyn said:


> what happened to that other device for capturing images? camera????


What is this thing you speak of, a camera not attached to a mobile phone. What ever next!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

jenks said:


> What is this thing you speak of, a camera not attached to a mobile phone. What ever next!


You sir, are you Edward from The League of Gentleman?


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

My only grumble is they don't use a high quality spray trigger that is durable and adjustable. It kinda reminds me of cheap plastic that shatters when dropped


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I've decided I'm a professional reviewer now, so if company's want to send me products I'll only ever say good things and praise you so I carry on receiving free products. I've also decided I'm a professional footballer. If man Utd want to sign me, I can't play any worse than 80% of your players. I'm even prepared to play for 100k a week, I don't think that's unreasonable.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Possibly being a bit harsh on someone new to the forum here folks?  He didn't say he was a professional detailing products reviewer.

The most unprofessional thing about the review is the mistake with the score. It should be a 10/10 

Welcome to the forum OP


----------



## GaryKinghorn (Dec 10, 2017)

Been reading the forum for a while now and trying to learn stuff as I go. It's a brilliant resource.

Will post as and when I need advice and help, but wow, you lot are a tough audience. I'd be surprised if this chap stayed on the forum and posted again. 

After reading your replies I'll certainly be careful how I post as a newbie.....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Possibly being a bit harsh on someone new to the forum here folks?  He didn't say he was a professional detailing products reviewer.
> 
> The most unprofessional thing about the review is the mistake with the score. It should be a 10/10
> 
> Welcome to the forum OP


I think theres been mixed responses however surely IMO a review no matter what the product is follows a similar format and pictures and spell check etc for what is technically a professional review is a must for me. Then to say you never took pics cause your phone wasn't working 



GaryKinghorn said:


> Been reading the forum for a while now and trying to learn stuff as I go. It's a brilliant resource.
> 
> Will post as and when I need advice and help, but wow, you lot are a tough audience. I'd be surprised if this chap stayed on the forum and posted again.
> 
> ...


This is a great forum Gary don't be hesitant folks on here are welcoming. Generally newbies browse or lurk for a bit, join and post in the welcome section then ask questions about the products or technique etc. When they post a review there's generally a disclaimer about being a newbie and inviting feedback  It's just been unfortunate that Ollie has came on saying he's a professional then written a review which isn't the best unfortunately and there's many on here seen similar before! If it was another social media platform I'm pretty certain the responses wouldn't be as nice.

As I say this is a great forum with good people who are here to help genuine members looking for advice and guidance :thumb:


----------

